# Standard mileage deduction for 2 uber drivers on 1 car?



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Right now, suppose I have a car in my name and want to change the title to have my name and another Uber driver's name on it, making us both owners of the car. Would that be sufficient to say that we both own the car, and then we can both deduct using the standard mileage deduction our respective miles for that vehicle on tax day?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I definitely don't know for sure how that would work but I would think you both just claim your miles like normal. If done correctly, obviously none of the miles would be getting double claimed. Obviously it's going to take damn near perfect record keeping. you will probably want to go over the mileage every so often to make sure everything is in line. Imagine the headache of discovering an error in the mileage from 8 months prior LOL also I would make damn sure you trust the person. Hopefully they won't rush out February 1st to file their taxes and claim ALL the miles😬


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Sounds like it’s going to be a cluster F
If not now, in the future 
Other person wrecks and you get sued...
I hope the other person is your mother 😂
Anybody else will screw you


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Right now, suppose I have a car in my name and want to change the title to have my name and another Uber driver's name on it, making us both owners of the car. Would that be sufficient to say that we both own the car, and then we can both deduct using the standard mileage deduction our respective miles for that vehicle on tax day?


The tax implications would be the least of your problems. Horrifically bad idea unless, it's your wife and your doing a husband/wife team thing.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Haha
Next post: My car Uber was impounded by the police and my partner has no money &#128514;



Seamus said:


> The tax implications would be the least of your problems. Horrifically bad idea unless, it's your wife and your doing a husband/wife team thing.


Boy... I think of the stupid stuff I've seen in my life that you can't believe really happen. 
As a young instrument flight instructor I had a licensed pilot coming for instrument lessons drunk with a six pack of beer (his own plane)
A pawn shop calling the number on my friends truck. The workers on crack trying to pawn the tools &#128514;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

wallae said:


> Haha
> Next post: My car Uber was impounded by the police and my partner has no money &#128514;
> 
> 
> ...


Never, ever, ever will I have another partner. I've always had side businesses in addition to my primary job. I took on a "partner" into a hot tub business I had. I would buy a truckload of hot tubs from a factory in Florida and sell and deliver them.

Since I had a full time job it became harder and harder to see what my "partner" was doing while I wasn't around. Hot tubs started to go missing. One day I had a very good customer who I sold several hot tubs to want to come look at a tub. Told her I couldn't make it but my "partner" would show her what we had available. When she arrived my "partner" was in a hot tub with no clothes on and invited her to join him for a naked soak! Thank God she called me before she called the cops! I had to give her a $3500 hot tub to convince her not to call the cops and keep her as a customer. Dissolved the partnership and swore I would never have a business partner again!!!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> Right now, suppose I have a car in my name and want to change the title to have my name and another Uber driver's name on it, making us both owners of the car. Would that be sufficient to say that we both own the car, and then we can both deduct using the standard mileage deduction our respective miles for that vehicle on tax day?


Yes, or you could marry the person.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Never, ever, ever will I have another partner. I've always had side businesses in addition to my primary job. I took on a "partner" into a hot tub business I had. I would buy a truckload of hot tubs from a factory in Florida and sell and deliver them.
> 
> Since I had a full time job it became harder and harder to see what my "partner" was doing while I wasn't around. Hot tubs started to go missing. One day I had a very good customer who I sold several hot tubs to want to come look at a tub. Told her I couldn't make it but my "partner" would show her what we had available. When she arrived my "partner" was in a hot tub with no clothes on and invited her to join him for a naked soak! Thank God she called me before she called the cops! I had to give her a $3500 hot tub to convince her not to call the cops and keep her as a customer. Dissolved the partnership and swore I would never have a business partner again!!!


That woman is not entitled to a free hot tub because some idiot couldn't keep his clothes on. Let her call the cops. Not your problem


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Stealth said:


> That woman is not entitled to a free hot tub because some idiot couldn't keep his clothes on. Let her call the cops. Not your problem


I don't know about where you are from, however the not your problem approach will quickly kill a local small business. Word of mouth has always traveled fast around here, even faster with Social Media. Bad things happen, how they are handles will make or break a business.


----------

